# Expecting Guppy



## awool11 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have some guppies and one is really pregnent. Her gravid spot is disappearing (she is a very light yellow and you could never see it very well anyway). She has this small, red, pointed thing and it goes in and out ( where the babies should come out) 

Any idea what this is:fish:


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

Might be hemeraging (SP?). What color is she? Can you see her guts through her body. If pregnant you will see dark black spot behind her stomach area. some are hard to see due to their color. They really don't get that much bigger when pregnant jsut a little so might be bloat as well as hemeraging(SP?).


----------

